# You'd do what for sex?



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_DQv2GxFHt4
> 
> Happy Father's Day.


What were the missing answers,any suggestions?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> What were the missing answers,any suggestions?


This is such a cool post, it means you've probably never been tortured with Family Fued. They got them all, the top 5 answers.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> This is such a cool post, it means you've probably never been tortured with Family Fued. They got them all, the top 5 answers.


My bad.I don't watch much tv and I thought that all the boxes had an answer.The guy presenting the show is very funny though.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Let's see! For sex, I'd happily lick behind my ears with my 12 inch tongue!

And breathe through my ears!*


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Let's see! For sex, I'd happily lick behind my ears with my 12 inch tongue!
> 
> And breathe through my ears!*


Just that, arb?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_DQv2GxFHt4
> 
> Happy Father's Day.


How about this question

What would you do to avoid sex :surprise:

55


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

jld said:


> Just that, arb?


*Give me a break, my dear!

I'd say that's pretty damned good for a geriatric!*


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Give me a break, my dear!
> 
> I'd say that's pretty damned good for a geriatric!*


It definitely is! 

I hope you had a great Father's Day! You certainly seem like a wonderful dad!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

jld said:


> It definitely is!
> 
> I hope you had a great Father's Day! You certainly seem like a wonderful dad!


*Had a great Father's Day, m'dear! 

Got two wonderful boys that have made my job description as a father very easy!*


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> How about this question
> 
> What would you do to avoid sex :surprise:


Hey, start a new thread, I could contribute all the ways my EX husband avoided sex in our relationship. He was actually creative about it ... occasionally.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol!

Sheez, never had to do any of those things for sex

I must not be male :|


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Hey, start a new thread, I could contribute all the ways my EX husband avoided sex in our relationship. He was actually creative about it ... occasionally.


*I just cannot believe someone of that description!

Now that's beyond sad!*


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Now that I don't give a damn about it, I don't have to do any of that anymore.


----------

